# We’ll let you know when you can take trips



## BradT50

Hi so I have been doing Uber Eats for a few months and decided to do UberX. The problem is I now can’t do either as I have uploaded all my documents and they were approved... but it still says Getting Account Ready: We’ll Let you know when you can take trips. 

It's been like this for 2 weeks now and with the virus going on there doesn’t seem to be any way to contact Uber Support at all...


----------



## NoPool4Me

BradT50 said:


> Hi so I have been doing Uber Eats for a few months and decided to do UberX. The problem is I now can't do either as I have uploaded all my documents and they were approved...but it still says Getting Account Ready: We'll Let you know when you can take trips. Been like this for 2 weeks now and *with the virus going on there doesn't seem to be any way to contact Uber Support at all*...


Call them through the app early in the day. That's how I got UberEats turned on last month so that I could try it. It was taken care of within a day. Document approval might be different, but, I'd try calling.


----------



## BradT50

@NoPool4Me i tried calling but they said they are no longer doing Phone Support


----------



## NoPool4Me

BradT50 said:


> @NoPool4Me i tried calling but they said they are no longer doing Phone Support


I got through on May 5 when I called this number. 800.593.7069

I took a look and see a couple of new SEC filings came out yesterday and today. You appear to have been told right.

This came out yesterday. *https://www.sec.gov/ix?doc=/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000155278120000325/e20313_uber-8k.htm*
Quote "On May 6, 2020, Uber Technologies, Inc. (the "Company") announced plans to reduce its operating expenses in response to the economic challenges and uncertainty resulting from the COVID-19 pandemic and its impact on the Company's business. Due to lower trip volumes in its Rides segment and the Company's current hiring freeze, the Company is reducing its customer support and recruiting teams by approximately 3,700 full-time employee roles. In connection with these actions, the Company estimates that it will incur approximately $20 million related to severance and other termination benefits. The Company is evaluating other cost and will provide an update in subsequent SEC disclosures regarding such amounts, if material." end quote

And, this came out today. *https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000154315120000020/uberq120earningspressr.htm*
The document is an interesting read. Here's a snap of the first part:


----------



## FLKeys

I wonder if drivers who's insurance expires during this period are left hanging. Mine expires at the end of June hopefully this crap is over by then.


----------



## BradT50

@NoPool4Me thanks I suppose I'll have to try multiple times a day to get a hold of them then


----------



## NoPool4Me

FLKeys said:


> I wonder if drivers who's insurance expires during this period are left hanging. Mine expires at the end of June hopefully this crap is over by then.


I was just wondering the same thing since mine expires first week in June. Well, I guess I won't even have the option to drive beyond that!!!.


----------



## FLKeys

NoPool4Me said:


> I was just wondering the same thing since mine expires first week in June. Well, I guess I won't even have the option to drive beyond that!!!.


Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## UberEunuch

Mine expired on 5.5.20..that day i opened u/l apps to see whats going on and both said that my ins had expired. Took picture of my new ins id cards on both apps. Lift aporoved it maybe 30 minutes after..uber took several hours.


----------



## NoPool4Me

FLKeys said:


> Keep us posted on what happens.


Ok, Uber took my new proof of insurance late last nigh within about 20 minutes from when I snapped the pic and uploaded it. Just checked it again now and it's still showing ok...


----------



## kingcorey321

the 15 of this month most states will be back to normal service.
Does not mean people wont continue to get sick


----------



## NoPool4Me

kingcorey321 said:


> the 15 of this month most states will be back to normal service.
> Does not mean people wont continue to get sick


People will continue getting sick until there is herd immunity or a good vaccine. Both will take awhile. My hope is for a good therapeutic and I have my eye on a drug that gives me hope we'll have that soon.


----------



## KevinJohnson

NoPool4Me said:


> Ok, Uber took my new proof of insurance late last nigh within about 20 minutes from when I snapped the pic and uploaded it. Just checked it again now and it's still showing ok...


What is the best way to handle ins renewal upload? Wait until the day it expires? A few days before? A week before expires?


----------



## NoPool4Me

KevinJohnson said:


> What is the best way to handle ins renewal upload? Wait until the day it expires? A few days before? A week before expires?


Mine was set to expire on June 5. Knowing they always have new proof of insurance early I logged into my insurance company site and grabbed a screenshot of my new proof of insurance. Printed it out and uploaded last night. About a month early, but, it is done!


----------



## FLKeys

NoPool4Me said:


> Mine was set to expire on June 5. Knowing they always have new proof of insurance early I logged into my insurance company site and grabbed a screenshot of my new proof of insurance. Printed it out and uploaded last night. About a month early, but, it is done! :wink:


Does your card have an effective start date? Or just an expiration date?


----------



## NoPool4Me

FLKeys said:


> Does your card have an effective start date? Or just an expiration date?


It has both, but, I wasn't concerned about the effective start date not being here yet since they have to old card.


----------



## Warka

Hi All,
I am facing a problem that is kind of same. I stopped doing Uber in Feb 2020. I wanted to drive again in September and my car inspection was expired. I got my document renewed and uploaded but it kept giving me this " we will let you know when you can take trips"
Uber phone support is not working as well as I am trying to go to green light hub but I cant find any option to book an appointment. I need help as I am in need. I am in Cambridge, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## SuzeCB

Warka said:


> Hi All,
> I am facing a problem that is kind of same. I stopped doing Uber in Feb 2020. I wanted to drive again in September and my car inspection was expired. I got my document renewed and uploaded but it kept giving me this " we will let you know when you can take trips"
> Uber phone support is not working as well as I am trying to go to green light hub but I cant find any option to book an appointment. I need help as I am in need. I am in Cambridge, Ontario, Canada.


They may be running a new BG check on you.


----------

